# 4 color press. 7 color design



## Dstitched (Oct 1, 2014)

I have a four color press and a 7 color design can any one help me. The shirts are neon green and the design is a human that needs to be a human color.


----------



## SonicEagle (Jun 22, 2013)

What are you wanting to know? Can anyone help you what? So far you have only made a statement of having a 4 color press and 7 color design. What do you need help with?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Dstitched said:


> I have a four color press and a 7 color design can any one help me. The shirts are neon green and the design is a human that needs to be a human color.


A example may help. There are many was to print multi color with less colors. Did a design last week guy got a quote from a shop said it was 12 colors. I was able to do on my 6 color press. although The hues have to be close and the Neon green probably wont be much help unless there is some green in the design

4 color does make it hard and you would have to use opaque inks unless there is white and even then I would try to save that foe a highlight white istead of a underbase and highlight on sam screen


----------



## debbbbsy (Jan 11, 2011)

It depends entirely on the design, in theory it is a no. You cannot print a 7 colour design with a 4 colour carousel.

It is however possible to put 2 colours on the same screen. But I stress this depends on the design.


----------



## Dstitched (Oct 1, 2014)

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## scottwarren (Jun 25, 2014)

I dont know about your shirt color creating issues, but CYMK is how to get it done


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

debbbbsy said:


> It depends entirely on the design, in theory it is a no. You cannot print a 7 colour design with a 4 colour carousel.
> 
> It is however possible to put 2 colours on the same screen. But I stress this depends on the design.


This is an example of that.... put the blue and green on same screen here..


----------



## ka24e510 (Feb 5, 2014)

lmcawards said:


> This is an example of that.... put the blue and green on same screen here..


I've been toying with the idea of making a white under base screen that is centered on the platen. this would be a floating screen that would not be attached to your machine. once the white is printed and flashed, then you can CMYK the rest as if it were a white shirt. you could do an oval or rounded rectangle where the edges of the white print seem to fade into the shirt color(half tone / gradient). Just an experimental thought~


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

debbbbsy said:


> It depends entirely on the design, in theory it is a no. You cannot print a 7 colour design with a 4 colour carousel.
> 
> It is however possible to put 2 colours on the same screen. But I stress this depends on the design.


 But why, in theory, is it a no?

You sound absolute that you can't do 7 on a 4. Why not?


----------



## debbbbsy (Jan 11, 2011)

> But why, in theory, is it a no?
> 
> You sound absolute that you can't do 7 on a 4. Why not?


I didn't say it was an absolute no.If you actually read my reply properly Tygeron, I actually say it can be done, but it depends on the design.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

debbbbsy said:


> I didn't say it was an absolute no.If you actually read my reply properly Tygeron, I actually say it can be done, but it depends on the design.


It depends entirely on the design, *in theory it is a no*. *You cannot print a 7 colour design with a 4 colour carousel.
*
Maybe you should re-read what you wrote.

What you _meant_ and what you _wrote_ contradict. Above is your exact quote. Maybe you meant that in theory it is a "yes". And you "can" print a 7 color design with a 4 color carousel.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

I think I get it though. You probably meant "spot colors", where their orientation in the graphic matters and colors may be doubled up or tripled up, etc.

The OP didn't specify "spot colors" specifically and exclusively.


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

Your can do a lot with over printing. Depending on the colors. The there is CMYK. 

OP put up a picture of what they want and then we can tell you if it will be possible with your press and shirt color

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

jeron said:


> Your can do a lot with over printing. Depending on the colors. The there is CMYK.
> 
> OP put up a picture of what they want and then we can tell you if it will be possible with your press and shirt color
> 
> ...


 
Heres a 4 color print!!! Howmany colors do you see. This was simulated with overprints


----------



## jeron (Jul 16, 2012)

sben763 said:


> Heres a 4 color print!!! Howmany colors do you see. This was simulated with overprints


That's exactly what I was taking about. Thanks for the pic lol. 

Thanks,
Jeron


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

jeron said:


> That's exactly what I was taking about. Thanks for the pic lol.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeron


Thats why I posted it for a example!!!!!


----------



## ka24e510 (Feb 5, 2014)

sben763 said:


> Heres a 4 color print!!! Howmany colors do you see. This was simulated with overprints


what is "overprints" and how do you do that to obtain that many colors? is it like CMYK?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

ka24e510 said:


> what is "overprints" and how do you do that to obtain that many colors? is it like CMYK?



Overprints or simulated same thing. Its just where 2 colors can make a third or forth color. You would be amazed with how many colors can be made with just 2-3 colors and the shirt color.


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

sben763 said:


> Overprints or simulated same thing. Its just where 2 colors can make a third or forth color. You would be amazed with how many colors can be made with just 2-3 colors and the shirt color.


Sean are they special colors or just std off the shelf inks?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

jimcr said:


> Sean are they special colors or just std off the shelf inks?


That particular print was International coatings 7014 legacy white, the rest were 700 series. so just standard opcity inks. I almost would like to retry using the Union max opaque inks. but no time!!


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

sben763 said:


> That particular print was International coatings 7014 legacy white, the rest were 700 series. so just standard opcity inks. I almost would like to retry using the Union max opaque inks. but no time!!


Ok are the colors that you used , white ,orange,yellow, green?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

jimcr said:


> Ok are the colors that you used , white ,orange,yellow, green?


White, scarlet red or super drake red can't remember on the red, lemon yellow but golden yellow could have been used with a better looking print but the lemon was closer to ten original, green. In simulated prints I rarely use orange unless there is no red, brown or tan was made. Basically if no red is needed to simulate another color. This was actually the first print that I couldn't believe between the yellow, red and the black in the shirt that orange, brown, a redish brown, tan. Since then I have done about 20 print where this was used. Now with Simple Seps 4 having the interlocking feature it actually improves the ink coverage which would have improved the vibrance of the print and allowed the use of maxopaque inks.


----------



## debbbbsy (Jan 11, 2011)

I apologise for the misunderstanding,I did mean spot colours, of course you can print a multcolour design using trichomatic inks.

But you can also print more than 4 spot colours on a 4 colour carousel, it would depend on the design. 

Today we printed 3500 white t's. Too look at the T , you count 8 colours but we only printed with 5 screens. we used 3 trichomatic screens, cyan, magenta, and yellow, but also 2 spot colours light pink and dark purple. The design is full chest and looks amazing.

Debbie


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

debbbbsy said:


> I apologise for the misunderstanding,I did mean spot colours, of course you can print a multcolour design using trichomatic inks.
> 
> But you can also print more than 4 spot colours on a 4 colour carousel, it would depend on the design.
> 
> ...


you need to post some screen shots , were dying here.


----------

